# Where to go? - February 2016



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2015)

Dh would like to go away "somewhere" for his next birthday which is February 1.  I'm looking for suggestions in order to broaden my scope.

We're going to Hawaii in April, so don't want to repeat that.  Not interested in Florida.

Looking for someplace where the weather will be decent.  This doesn't mean it has to be warm  necessarily,  but freezing cold and snow is out.

TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

How about Las Vegas? - won't be hot, but will be sunny.  Easy place to get an exchange, and fly to, and lots to do.


----------



## medsed (Sep 1, 2015)

New Orleans?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> How about Las Vegas? - won't be hot, but will be sunny.  Easy place to get an exchange, and fly to, and lots to do.



Should have put this in the not interested group.  We've gone there the past two years and I'm kind of done with it, at least for a few years.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2015)

We LOVE Mazatlán in Feb. Carnival (Feb 4-9). Shrimp. Great party, warm, friendly people. Good food. Shrimp. Perfect weather. Buzzing around in Pulmonias, fishing, art galleries, Concerts, Shrimp. What's not to like?

Jim


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Smokey mountain Lodge has waterparks.  I don't have
An idea of your son's age.  Cold birthday 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Smokey mountain Lodge has waterparks.  I don't have
> An idea of age. Cool down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Aren't the Smoky Mountains really COLD in February?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds like maybe a change from heat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Sounds like maybe a change from heat.



1)  She's traveling Feb. 1 - so it won't be hot in New Mexico.

2)  She said no snow or freezing cold.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2015)

How about Sedona? Never been there myself but it's on my list. After that I'd
Consider Texas or Mexico.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2015)

I would vote for Palm Desert area.  Not an easy exchange into Feb but easier than Mar.  One of my favorite getaways with not much but yet enough to do.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

slip said:


> How about Sedona? Never been there myself but it's on my list. After that I'd
> Consider Texas or Mexico.



Been to Sedona a few times.  Would prefer to stay in U.S. so Mexico is out.


----------



## winger (Sep 2, 2015)

How about a nice, slow, romatic trip aboard AMTRAK on a route which includes crossing several states and overnight stay with meals on the train?  I heard decent reviews of these sort of trips.  We just took the Adirondack from NYC to Montreal in June - very nice experience (including the almost three-hour delay in Penn Station), the only thing which we would have wished for was a private cabin to sleep in, but that was not an option on that route as the train made the entire trip during the day.

One possible route is on the California Zephyr.  

Here is a page containing a listing of routes (unsure this is an all inclusive listing):

http://www.amtrak.com/find-train-bus-stations-train-routes


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Sounds like maybe a change from heat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



We're at 7000 feet.  It will be cold, and most likely snow covered here in February.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 2, 2015)

You've really narrowed down the choices!

I'd go for the train ride.  Then New Orleans.  Then NYC.

Actually, I'd go to Mazatlan or Puerto Vallarta first, then the train, etc.  But you said no Mexico.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm going to knock out the train ride. 

We did the California trip from the SF Bay area to Seattle.  It was one night and one of the worst night's sleep I've ever had......and we had a sleeper compartment.  Also have done the trip from NYC to Montreal, and then on to Quebec City.

Going to NYC next month.

Haven't been to New Orleans, so that might be a contender.  Need to start running some of these by dh.  I do appreciate the ideas.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2015)

San Diego. Weather will be reasonable but not too hot.  Sunny without the heat. Lots and lots to see and do. Fun town at a great time of year.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> San Diego. Weather will be reasonable but not too hot.  Sunny without the heat. Lots and lots to see and do. Fun town at a great time of year.
> 
> Dave



Went there earlier this year.  Love San Diego, but would like to go somewhere new, or at least somewhere we haven't been for awhile. 

I'd love to go somewhere in Colorado, but I don't think that would be the best weatherwise.

And yes, I know I'm being difficult.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> yes, I know I'm being difficult.



LOL!  How about listing where you HAVEN'T been?  

And have we discussed my favorite hangout? St. George, Utah?  Stone's throw to Zion and Bryce - amazing scenery at that time of year. Easy drive up from Las Vegas, so flying in and out is a snap.  Amazing scenery there.  Very different from Sedona or Santa Fe.

Dave


----------



## Jimster (Sep 2, 2015)

*travel*

Well, this would be the perfect time to go to SE Asia.  Thaailand, Vietnam and the Philippines are all nice.  I am less excited about Bali.  NZ is great almost any time.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 2, 2015)

I would vote for New Orleans, Charleston SC, San Antonio TX, and maybe Hilton Head SC...


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Been to Sedona a few times.  Would prefer to stay in U.S. so Mexico is out.



Both Palm Desert and Sedona are "high desert" and can get pretty cold in the winter, esp Sedona.  The average Feb temps in Palm Springs are actually pretty appealling,with an average high of 74 and low of 48, but there can be wide swings in temps that make up that average.

It is very difficult to want predictable warm weather without leaving the US, but excluding Flariduh and Hawaii from consideration.  Maybe USVI or Puerto Rico?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 2, 2015)

The Caribbean


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'd suggest a Caribbean cruise, but otherwise...
New Orleans
-- Oak Alley and other plantation houses via car or GrayLine tour. 
-- National WWII Museum.
-- The Food.
-- Bourbon Street, Pat O'Brien's for Hurricanes & Preservation Hall for music.
Key West & Florida Keys
-- Duval Street & Mallory Square at Sunset
-- Dry Tortugas & Fort Jefferson via "Fast Cat" boat or flightseeing.
--  Ernest Hemingway Home & Museum.
Charleston, SC:
-- Tours:  plantation houses & horse-drawn carriage rides.
-- harbor boat rides & Fort [Sumpter]. 
-- USS Yorktown & The Citadel.
In Georgia:
-- Callaway Gardens Resort (Pine Mountain).
-- Savannah, Georgia -- trolley tours, Pine Island.
.
.





--


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 2, 2015)

A cruise would be my top recommendation, followed closely by Hilton Head.  We loved Hilton Head during the winter and are going back again this January/February.  Easy and cheap at that time of year, with lots of two-for-one dinner offers at top restaurants.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2015)

New Orleans for Mardi Gras or San Francisco for Superbowl


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 2, 2015)

I like the idea of Palm Springs
So much to see and do there or do nothing and relax around the resort. 
Go to Melvyn's for DH Birthday Dinner. http://inglesideinn.com

I also like the idea of off season Hilton Head, I have never been but the appeal of the beach walks, sight seeing, day trips to Charleston or Savannah.  It would be different but fun!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, these would have been the places which would be out (visited recently):

Bryce, Zion
Las Vegas
Sedona
San Francisco (and I HATE Super Bowl by the way  )
Palm Desert
San Diego
Carmel/Monterey

And when I asked dh were he would like to go (after all it is his birthday) he first said someplace warm.  Okay, we're on the same page.  Then he said Mexico or a Caribbean cruise.  Guess I'll have to change my focus.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Okay, these would have been the places which would be out (visited recently):
> 
> Bryce, Zion
> Las Vegas
> ...



Cancun is awesome in February!


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Big sale currently on CruCon (unless it ended yesterday), but I think it's still on and there are some very good deals.


----------



## colatown (Sep 2, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Charleston, SC:
> -- Tours:  plantation houses & horse-drawn carriage rides.
> -- harbor boat rides & Fort Jefferson.
> -- USS Yorktown & The Citadel.
> ...


I think he means Ft. Sumter, the Dry Tortugas is a long boat ride from Charleston.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2015)

colatown said:


> I think he means Ft. Sumter, the Dry Tortugas is a long boat ride from Charleston.



Well, thanks for noticing... I sometimes confuse AM + PM, too.


----------



## herillc (Sep 2, 2015)

How about Scottsdale, AZ?
I like feb in scottsdale because weather is nice and not as crowded as march.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

herillc said:


> How about Scottsdale, AZ?
> I like feb in scottsdale because weather is nice and not as crowded as march.



Don't think so.

Since dh said he wanted to go to Mexico, or on a Caribbean cruise, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> Big sale currently on CruCon (unless it ended yesterday), but I think it's still on and there are some very good deals.



Looks like it's on through September 4th, but I don't think I can get dh to commit by then.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 2, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Both Palm Desert and Sedona are "high desert" and can get pretty cold in the winter, esp Sedona.  The average Feb temps in Palm Springs are actually pretty appealling,with an average high of 74 and low of 48, but there can be wide swings in temps that make up that average.
> 
> It is very difficult to want predictable warm weather without leaving the US, but excluding Flariduh and Hawaii from consideration.  Maybe USVI or Puerto Rico?



Palm Desert is NOT "high desert" and is warmer than Las Vegas or Phoenix in the winter. The elevation is 220 ft. I spend a lot of time in the Palm Springs area at all seasons. We live just an hour from there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Desert,_California


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 2, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> San Diego. Weather will be reasonable but not too hot.  Sunny without the heat. Lots and lots to see and do. Fun town at a great time of year.
> 
> Dave



San Diego weather in February is pretty unpredictable as that is the rainiest month of the year and they are predicting a very wet winter this year because of "El Niño".


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> .....he said Mexico or a Caribbean cruise.  Guess I'll have to change my focus.



I would definitely book a cruise then, but make sure you have the right cruise line.  Carnival, for example, is much different from Holland America (our favorite).


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Looks like it's on through September 4th, but I don't think I can get dh to commit by then.



The beauty of cruising is that you can generally put down only a few hundred dollars and are able to easily cancel up until final payment. 

So you can look and see what appeals, book it and then extensively discuss.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 2, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> We LOVE Mazatlán in Feb. Carnival (Feb 4-9). Shrimp. Great party, warm, friendly people. Good food. Shrimp. Perfect weather. Buzzing around in Pulmonias, fishing, art galleries, Concerts, Shrimp. What's not to like?
> 
> Jim



Shrimp! Enough said. Why is there any further discussion on this?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> Shrimp! Enough said. Why is there any further discussion on this?



Yeah, the 'shrimp ladies' in town do a great business. We took 2 other couples there for Carnaval last year. Stayed on Ice Box Hill in a house that was the former Italian Consolate. A little noisy, but a great party. We ate shrimp in one form or another most days. Our guests had never been to Mexico, and certainly not in a crowd of near a million people on the streets, but no one EVER felt even slightly threatened, and they all want to return.

Jim


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 2, 2015)

Since Mexico is on the table ... 

I'm a very big fan of Mazatlan, but if it were a special occasion (like a birthday), I'd go to Puerto Vallarta.    This February I will be adding a side trip to Teotihuacan before Puerto Vallarta, so I'll get a little culture before my relaxation!

I would also consider a tour of Copper Canyon.  Four times bigger than the Grand Canyon and a train ride with spectacular views.  Probably not as warm in February as you might want, but something to consider.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 3, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Palm Desert is NOT "high desert" and is warmer than Las Vegas or Phoenix in the winter. The elevation is 220 ft. I spend a lot of time in the Palm Springs area at all seasons. We live just an hour from there.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Desert,_California



Thank you for the correction.  I spent a year in 29 palms but it's been awhile.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 3, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Thank you for the correction.  I spent a year in 29 palms but it's been awhile.



29 Palms is about 2000' elevation and is cooler than Palm Springs. We were in 29 Palms last Sunday on our way back home from Laughlin NV. We go through there frequently as it is shorter than taking the 40 to the 15.

Were you in Marine Corp at the base in 29 Palms? That area has grown a lot with many retirees.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 3, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> 29 Palms is about 2000' elevation and is cooler than Palm Springs. We were in 29 Palms last Sunday on our way back home from Laughlin NV. We go through there frequently as it is shorter than taking the 40 to the 15.
> 
> Were you in Marine Corp at the base in 29 Palms? That area has grown a lot with many retirees.



I was, but I could imagine that place as my second to last choice for retirement, right in front of the surface of the Sun.

29 Palms is only like 61 miles from PS, which I figure is why I made the mistake.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 3, 2015)

We are going on a South American cruise in Feb.  Can't wait and it IS warm there then.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

We are leaning towards the cruise.  Right now we're looking at a couple that leave out of Houston.  Reason for this is, it would be relatively easy for us to get there.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are leaning towards the cruise.  Right now we're looking at a couple that leave out of Houston.  Reason for this is, it would be relatively easy for us to get there.



Be picky about what islands you go to.  St. Thomas is probably unavoidable but there are too many cruise ships there and too many people.  I love St. John and St. Lucia.  Very tropical, lush and quiet.  I've only done Barbados and Aruba besides those and they are desert islands, not lush.  So not my favorite.  Others may give you other island suggestions.  For me, not a cruiser, the smaller the ship the better.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 3, 2015)

I have several friends who have done a cruise through the Panama Canal and raved about it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

dmharris said:


> Be picky about what islands you go to.  St. Thomas is probably unavoidable but there are too many cruise ships there and too many people.  I love St. John and St. Lucia.  Very tropical, lush and quiet.  I've only done Barbados and Aruba besides those and they are desert islands, not lush.  So not my favorite.  Others may give you other island suggestions.  For me, not a cruiser, the smaller the ship the better.



The cruise we're looking at is Western Caribbean, ports are Honduras, Belize and Cozumel or Costa Maya, Belize and Honduras.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 3, 2015)

For me, Western Car. is a much nicer choice than Eastern Car.

In shopping on various cruise sites, to make your decisions easier about which site to use:
1.  they all have to have the same price the cruise line is offering (unless the travel company bought the cabins earlier--in that case, they can sell them for whatever price they want)
2.  The difference is in the buying incentives each travel company offers.  We consistently find the best incentives on CruCon--but I shop a lot of others because "you never know," and sometimes I find a better deal on incentives somewhere else.  (Currently CruCon is offering a lot of incentives on Celebrity:  free drink package, free gratuities, and on board credit to use on whatever you want.  From Celebrity, you get one of them; from CruCon on selected sailings, you get all three.)


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 3, 2015)

The specific cruise line is critical to your enjoyment.  Which cruise line leaves from Houston?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> The specific cruise line is critical to your enjoyment.  Which cruise line leaves from Houston?



Princess and NCL.  We're looking at the Princess cruises.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> For me, Western Car. is a much nicer choice than Eastern Car.
> 
> In shopping on various cruise sites, to make your decisions easier about which site to use:
> 1.  they all have to have the same price the cruise line is offering (unless the travel company bought the cabins earlier--in that case, they can sell them for whatever price they want)
> 2.  The difference is in the buying incentives each travel company offers.  We consistently find the best incentives on CruCon--but I shop a lot of others because "you never know," and sometimes I find a better deal on incentives somewhere else.  (Currently CruCon is offering a lot of incentives on Celebrity:  free drink package, free gratuities, and on board credit to use on whatever you want.  From Celebrity, you get one of them; from CruCon on selected sailings, you get all three.)



I've looked at the Princess website, CruCon and vacationstogo.  Right now vacationstogo is offering the only incentive, and it's not much of one.  Do more incentives get offered as it gets closer to the date of the cruise?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I've looked at the Princess website, CruCon and vacationstogo.  Right now vacationstogo is offering the only incentive, and it's not much of one.  Do more incentives get offered as it gets closer to the date of the cruise?



Incentives get offered to fill cabins (duh!) Feb cruises to the desirable W. Carib. will likely be full. Hence, no- or just in certain cabin class discounts or perks. VTG (we use Donald there) will re-book you at lower cost if they become available. Also, if you or DH are veterans, there is a discount offered by Princess.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Incentives get offered to fill cabins (duh!) Feb cruises to the desirable W. Carib. will likely be full. Hence, no- or just in certain cabin class discounts or perks. VTG (we use Donald there) will re-book you at lower cost if they become available. Also, if you or DH are veterans, there is a discount offered by Princess.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the name of who you use on VTG.

And no, we're not veterans......just old.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for the name of who you use on VTG.



I'll ask DW for his last name and PM you if she has it handy. He's working on a Ft Lauderdale to Valparaiso transcanal in a few months for us. VERY helpful agent. Works LONG hours too.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I'll ask DW for his last name and PM you if she has it handy. He's working on a Ft Lauderdale to Valparaiso transcanal in a few months for us. VERY helpful agent. Works LONG hours too.



That would be wonderful!

And if he asks who referred me, what name can I use?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> That would be wonderful!
> 
> And if he asks who referred me, what name can I use?



Check your PM. Jim


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Check your PM. Jim



Did.  Thanks.


----------



## medsed (Sep 3, 2015)

If you can swing it, the suite experience we had on an NCL ship last year was phenomenal. They can be pricy accommodations , but the amenities are superb.  It was the most relaxing, pampering vacation we have ever had.

(Mini suites are not included for the suite perks)

They are also offering several extras or freebies right now and when you book a suite or the haven level of accommodation you get all of the extras rather than just one.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2015)

medsed said:


> If you can swing it, the suite experience we had on an NCL ship last year was phenomenal. They can be pricy accommodations , but the amenities are superb.  It was the most relaxing, pampering vacation we have ever had.
> 
> (Mini suites are not included for the suite perks)
> 
> They are also offering several extras or freebies right now and when you book a suite or the haven level of accommodation you get all of the extras rather than just one.



Who is "they"?  Which cruise line and what website?  What itinerary?


----------



## medsed (Sep 4, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Who is "they"?  Which cruise line and what website?  What itinerary?



 Sorry..tired...NCL suites can be a bit pricy but are worth every penny.  We did an eastern carribean and a western..  Loved the western. Stops in Cozumel and costa Maya were really awesome!!

We booked directly with NCL.  Couldn't really get a better deal when we booked.  Right now I believe they are offering a drink package for two, a dining package for two, a shore excursion credit for each port and 250 minutes of free internet. If you book a suite (not a mini suite) or a haven cabin you get all four perks.

The suites are wonderful,accommodations...ours was huge and well-appointed. we have never sailed on the newer large ships...the Jewel class is our favorite. the Gem, Jewel, Pearl and Jade are sister ships.  We like a forward penthouse suite and are especially partial to Cabin 10000. It and one other cabin are the only two on each ship offering a rather unique configuration.  It is Directly under the bridge. Amazing views as you approach a port and again as you are leaving.  
The amenities that are offered to suite passengers are wonderful. Butler service, concierge service, priority tenders.  Priority departure on the last day.  Exceptional breakfast and lunch in one of the specialty restaurants.  Simply put if they can accommodate your request they will if you are staying in a suite,

I am ready for another cruise myself. We have a TS vacation in Florida in two weeks...Orlando to visit family and then a week in Destin...after that I think it needs to be a cruise.  Out 30th anniversary is in March, I am hoping to have another wonderful cruise experience!!!


----------



## geekette (Sep 4, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> The specific cruise line is critical to your enjoyment.  Which cruise line leaves from Houston?



Royal Caribbean sails out of Galveston.  There is a w. car itinerary I've had my eye on for years, includes Belize and Roatan.  Sigh, eventually will do it!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 4, 2015)

geekette said:


> Royal Caribbean sails out of Galveston.  There is a w. car itinerary I've had my eye on for years, includes Belize and Roatan.  Sigh, eventually will do it!



I took a look.  It doesn't sail the dates we want.


----------



## geekette (Sep 5, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned Cabo??  Not quite like mainland Mexico, but Feb is prime whale watching, and warm without being overly so.

Usually plenty of resorts to choose from, tho I prefer PBSB and watch whale show from my balcony.

eta   Also Canary Islands were a Feb trip for us, we picked Tenerife, which was a great deal of fun to explore, with rain forest, desert, and volcano in the middle.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2015)

geekette said:


> Has anyone mentioned Cabo??  Not quite like mainland Mexico, but Feb is prime whale watching, and warm without being overly so.


A cruise would be my first choice, but Cabo would be a great destination, too.  Southwest flies there now.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2015)

Doing the cruise.  This is the itinerary we're going to do.

DAY DATE PORT ARRIVE   DEPART 
Sun Jan 31 Houston (Bayport), TX   4:00pm 
Mon Feb 1 At Sea   
Tue Feb 2 At Sea   
Wed Feb 3 Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands  7:00am 4:00pm 
Thu Feb 4 Majahual, Mexico  Noon 8:00pm 
Fri Feb 5 Cozumel, Mexico  7:00am 4:00pm 
Sat Feb 6 At Sea   
Sun Feb 7 Houston (Bayport), TX  7:00am


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Doing the cruise.  This is the itinerary we're going to do.
> 
> DAY DATE PORT ARRIVE   DEPART
> Sun Jan 31 Houston (Bayport), TX   4:00pm
> ...



Sounds great! I've haven't heard of Majahual, Mexico before. Let us know what it's like.  Love Grand Cayman and Cozumel!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Sounds great! I've haven't heard of Majahual, Mexico before. Let us know what it's like.  Love Grand Cayman and Cozumel!



Here's a blurb on Majahual (or Mahahual): https://www.locogringo.com/mexico/vacation-destinations/costa-maya/mahahual/
Just what's needed- another beach village/cruise ship stop on Riviera Maya. Timeshares coming soon.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 5, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Doing the cruise.  This is the itinerary we're going to do.
> 
> DAY DATE PORT ARRIVE   DEPART
> Sun Jan 31 Houston (Bayport), TX   4:00pm
> ...



We did a cruise like this many years ago when we were younger on Carnival out of Miami. Loved Grand Cayman and Cozumel area- Tulum pyramids, etc. Did not stop in Majahual, however. We stopped in Jamaica, which I didn't like much (did the falls, etc.). I liked being off the boat the best, but the food was great and had a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 5, 2015)

The ruins are, in my opinion, definitely worth seeing out of Cozumel.  It's a long bus trip to get there, but you'll probably never be any closer, so a day trip from a cruise is a reasonable way to see them.


----------



## medsed (Sep 5, 2015)

Majahual (Costa Maya) was a nice relaxing beach day for us.  Reserved a spot on the beach at the Tropicante...no charge for the chairs/umbrella.  There is info on cruise critic.  
 The Tropicante was nice.  Good service. Free wifi.  Good food...especially the ceviche.  We went early in the morning so we had several mineral lemonades before we enjoyed a couple of afternoon tropical cocktails.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> The ruins are, in my opinion, definitely worth seeing out of Cozumel.  It's a long bus trip to get there, but you'll probably never be any closer, so a day trip from a cruise is a reasonable way to see them.



We are in Cozumel from 7:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.  Would that be enough time?  I guess I'll see what shore excursions are available.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 5, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are in Cozumel from 7:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.  Would that be enough time?  I guess I'll see what shore excursions are available.



Chichen Itza is much too far to go from Cozumel. Tulum is certainly doable in that time frame.

http://www.tulumruins.net/


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 5, 2015)

I agree with John.  We did Tulum on a shore ex.  If you book the excursion with the ship, they will wait for you even if you're late returning.  I'm sure Tulum will be an option.  If you can't already book your excursions on line, you will probably be able to 3 months before sailing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> I agree with John.  We did Tulum on a shore ex.  If you book the excursion with the ship, they will wait for you even if you're late returning.  I'm sure Tulum will be an option.  If you can't already book your excursions on line, you will probably be able to 3 months before sailing.



I think I would feel safer booking through the ship for this very reason.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I think I would feel safer booking through the ship for this very reason.



If you go to cruisecritic and sign up for the Roll Call for this exact cruise, you'll 'meet' people you will be cruising with. Good chance there will be 'sail-away party, possibly a Cruise Critic Meet-n-greet (sponsored by the cruise line- they LIKE Cruise Critic) and there is an excellent probability that some of your fellow cruisers have set up private tours to various sites. Often at half the price the cruise line charges. Don't worry about the 'miss the boat' tactic. I won't say no one has ever stood on the quay and watched the ship disappear over the horizon, but those tour operators are the very same ones that the cruise line uses and they pick up cruisers and have them back to the ship before sailing time EVERY TIME a ship visits their port. Probably daily. The last thing they want is a bus load of pissed off tourists plastering their name all over TripAdvisor about stranding them on the dock. It simply isn't going to happen. 

Now go sign up for your cruise's Roll Call. It's fun!

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Jim.

Actually on the few cruises I've gone on I've never booked an excursion through the cruise line.  We always did them on our own.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just got this email.  Don't know if it's any better deal than you already have, but if it is, you get 100% of your money back on your current booking as long as you cancel before the final payment date:
http://contactbeacon.com/cb/public/templatelink.php?i=13774714&e=358262&c=1429

I always keep shopping right up until I make that final payment; fares often drop, and you can get the new fare--if you ask for it, but not if you don't.  There are also sites that will watch cruise fares for you and notify you if there's a price drop on your sailing.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> If you go to cruisecritic and sign up for the Roll Call for this exact cruise, you'll 'meet' people you will be cruising with. Good chance there will be 'sail-away party, possibly a Cruise Critic Meet-n-greet (sponsored by the cruise line- they LIKE Cruise Critic) and there is an excellent probability that some of your fellow cruisers have set up private tours to various sites. Often at half the price the cruise line charges. Don't worry about the 'miss the boat' tactic. I won't say no one has ever stood on the quay and watched the ship disappear over the horizon, but those tour operators are the very same ones that the cruise line uses and they pick up cruisers and have them back to the ship before sailing time EVERY TIME a ship visits their port. Probably daily. The last thing they want is a bus load of pissed off tourists plastering their name all over TripAdvisor about stranding them on the dock. It simply isn't going to happen.
> 
> Now go sign up for your cruise's Roll Call. It's fun!
> 
> Jim



I agree.  However, I have watched a couple run down the dock to board as the ship sailed away--only once, though.  I've also been on a ship when 6 of our dinner table of 12 were on a long trip to the other side of an island and didn't get back until 4 hours after they were supposed to--road closed for an accident and no way to get through.  Because it was booked through the ship, the ship waited.  

I use private operators when I can see that it would take a massive delay to result in our not getting back to the ship.  For Tulum, because it's such a long bus ride, I used the ship's booking.  In Egypt, I used the ships booking for physical safety (we were there just after the Muslim Brotherhood took over and things were still very dicey) and because of the length of time req. for the excursion.  Sometimes it's definitely worth it to save the money--and you'll probably get a better experience also--and sometimes it isn't.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I think I would feel safer booking through the ship for this very reason.



Me, too. I am no cruise pro- only been on one- but I like the security of knowing the boat won't leave without me. Also, less to coordinate. If I wanted to do independent tour excursions I would just fly to the islands and do it that way.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Me, too. I am no cruise pro- only been on one- but I like the security of knowing the boat won't leave without me.



Spoken like a true cruise neophyte. Experienced cruisers often arrange their own shore excursions. You can see what you want, and are usually not in a 45 passenger bus, moving at the pace of the slowest passenger. We've taken dozens of cruises and very very seldom (if there is an alternative) use a line-sponsored excursion. Often, we have boned up on the port and it's attractions (see cruise critic's pro's), and will just hire a taxi and driver at the quay and go for it.

Jim


----------

